# Fan for GFX Card



## AmpleNM (Dec 14, 2011)

I need the fan for the Graphic Card shown in the attachment
Original Fan(In the box)


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 20, 2011)

Quite a long time, still no reply?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

It is difficult to find only fan for specific graphics card, you can get a new GPU cooler for it. Try the neaerst service center and check if they have any stock.


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> It is difficult to find only fan for specific graphics card, you can get a new GPU cooler for it. Try the neaerst service center and check if they have any stock.



any advise on GPU cooler?


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 20, 2011)

Which card is that? Most branded VGA coolers are expensive. There maybe cheaper alternatives also.
You might as well try your hand at modding it. Low profile cards like yours dont generate much heat and can be passively cooled too..Ive seen ppl mod htpc card to fanless designs...its risky if you dont know what you are doing. You could try getting a similar fan and fitting it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 20, 2011)

which card is that?try to fit a normal 3pin 80mm fan with the help of a cable or something.


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 20, 2011)

Galaxy GeForce 9400 GT DDR2 1GB


----------



## aquafusion (Dec 20, 2011)

I just had a doubt, what if the card is in warranty n the fan with stock heatsink stops working n then you eventually lose it. Then later your card stops working for some technical issue. It is still in warranty. Can an rma be done?
Also for the op try checking passive coolers like accelero


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 20, 2011)

it's almost 3 years old!!


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 21, 2011)

@amplenm there's no point spending anything upwards of 1k on a 3yr old 9400gt. try Modding it ....or use a similar fan and try to fit it somehow  like how sukesh mentioned . this could be ur chance to experiment with Modding if u are interested. 
 if u dont want to then I guess this cud be time to get a new card.


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 21, 2011)

I need something like *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119083


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 21, 2011)

oh yes that's quite appropriate I guess...Idk if similar VGA fans are available here in India. a similar china made one may be available here..
one more thing u can try doing is contact some shop which takes rma..ask them if they can harvest a VGA fan for u. most faulty/dead gpus have functional fans...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 21, 2011)

@aquafusion,
when the fan and heatsink fails and you still use the card then eventually because of heat on one fine day the card will start to burn and thats it service man will tell 'no warranty for burnt cards'.so don't use the card when it's cooler not working.
@op,   
do as guru_urg has told,ask any service centre whether they have any fan of old cards or do as i suggested buy a cheap 80mm fan and tie it to the heat sink using the wire cable ties.don't spend much on that 3 year old card.


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 21, 2011)

@sukesh1090: the heatsink is fine, even the card was working fine but one fine day it struck on my mind that there's a term called life expectancy for fans so I opened the cabinet and saw that the fan was rotating in somewhat abnormal way. On further exploring it I found that the ball bearing holding my fan has started melting and its kind of difficult for me to find such a fan. Are such fans available in India(ONLINE)?


----------



## aquafusion (Dec 21, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> @aquafusion,
> when the fan and heatsink fails and you still use the card then eventually because of heat on one fine day the card will start to burn and thats it service man will tell 'no warranty for burnt cards'.so don't use the card when it's cooler not working.
> @op,
> do as guru_urg has told,ask any service centre whether they have any fan of old cards or do as i suggested buy a cheap 80mm fan and tie it to the heat sink using the wire cable ties.don't spend much on that 3 year old card.




but if the card if cooled well with another fan in replacement. and the card is not burnt then is the rma successfully done with a missing fan ?


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 21, 2011)

AmpleNM said:


> @sukesh1090: the heatsink is fine, even the card was working fine but one fine day it struck on my mind that there's a term called life expectancy for fans so I opened the cabinet and saw that the fan was rotating in somewhat abnormal way. On further exploring it I found that the ball bearing holding my fan has started melting and its kind of difficult for me to find such a fan. Are such fans available in India(ONLINE)?



I had similar looking 8500gt, the fan stopped working after a few years, i took it to a local computer repair shop(nehru place delhi). I could not find a new fan for it, but the local repairer modded it with a 80mm fan he screwed it tightly and powered it from the psu. It worked pretty well, i asked him if i could find a new fan, he said i won't.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 21, 2011)

rma depends upon the service center men and the company.don't worry much about it.just add some local fan to it.low end gpus don't produce much heat.


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 24, 2011)

Evercool 50x10mm Buried Frame Type Video Card fan â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India
don't you all think it is overpriced?


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 24, 2011)

AmpleNM said:


> Evercool 50x10mm Buried Frame Type Video Card fan â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India
> don't you all think it is overpriced?



Its the same fan as the one in the newegg link you posted. Prices are almost the same after you convert $ to Rs and add tax. Try the local markets.


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 26, 2011)

@OP you can try ordering from here
vga fan - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 26, 2011)

great, worldwide free shipping


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 27, 2011)

^ If you have not used online shops much , these US based shops DONT CONSIDER INDIA as part of their worldwide shipping. These shop's world is US,CANADA,Some part of South America, Australia & some parts of Europe


BTW, you can easily fit a 80mm fan on the heat sink


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 27, 2011)

Err DX is from Hongkong


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 27, 2011)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ If you have not used online shops much , these US based shops DONT CONSIDER INDIA as part of their worldwide shipping. These shop's world is US,CANADA,Some part of South America, Australia & some parts of Europe
> 
> 
> BTW, you can easily fit a 80mm fan on the heat sink



need to be <60 mm + buried frame type


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 12, 2012)

What if I use it w/o the fan?

*IDLE* *Temps WITHOUT GPU FAN*
*i.imgur.com/EvtU7.png


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 12, 2012)

Since its a low end card.. it may be fine, the temperatures in this picture are under load or idle ?


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 12, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> Since its a low end card.. it may be fine, the temperatures in this picture are under load or idle ?


^*IDLE*


----------

